# Amberleah lou lou not good..and more troubles



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

First I am sorry I have not been on lately, had my Grand-kids 3 weeks and they are very very bad kids. My daughter adopted her husbands kids and we all wished she had not now. :foxes15: They are 9 boy , 13boy and 14 girl they lie SOOO so bad steal any time they are alone. :foxes15: They were all to go to Christian camp for a week but boys where too bad so I did not take them. The 14 year old girl went and she made up huge story that my daughter is abusive and don't feed them and beats them. See they don't want to live there they want to live at the other Grandma's. She has no rules lets them rule her not other way around. Those kids are such great lairs that they seem to be telling truth. but I know my daughter it all lies, we are together all the time. And kids are always bad. The Girl had camp call CPS and now an investigation is open and they told my daughter she may be put in jail but left kids there so if she is so bad why leave kids there.  They even said same about me i did this too for the 3 weeks too funny.. but sad. My daughter want out of it but if she leaves she will have to pay child support and she love her husband I dont see why. 

Anyway now Amberleah as tears run down my face. As most know Amberleah has health problems with enlarge vulva and hair loss and uti's She was spay and they where hoping after few months she get better, that her problems where from ovaries. she has not her vulva still large and teats very red and swollen, she has loss 45% of fur. I took her in to a new vet and he looked at u of m records and said she had kidney stones they should have been removed when she was spay, I didn't remember this GRR!! that prob reason she gets UTI's and now she is so small and her other problems she probably would not make it.  But This Doctor seems to think she has the Cushing and is getting very bad and her life will just get worse. He wants to do some study and call U of M but he thinks I need to put her down. I have no idea what to do. Any one have idea's and no about Cushing's. Poor girl so young I hate breeders breeding sick dogs. I always get sick dogs, I have lost 3 dogs from sickness from birth defects. 

I also took Carmela in to get mite medication and he was very upset I had he and litter mates spay and neutered so young. The place who did it say it ok and they do all the time at young age.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Theresa! You have really been through it. So sorry you have had so much to deal with and worry over.  Makes me feel awful for you. I was wondering where you were and how you were recovering from your own bladder surgery and also Amberleah Lou Lou and how she was doing!!!

I wouldn't have Amberleah Lou Lou put down. I would do some research on cushings and see what treatment and options you have. She is such a sweet dog. It does sound like she needs the kidney stones taken care of though. So sorry you are going through all of this and I know it's such a worry and also very very expensive. 

I think you did the RIGHT thing getting the kittens spayed and neutered! Our humane society also spays and neuters puppies and kittens at a young age, I think 8 weeks. It may not be 'optimum' but at least it stops the cycle of them having babies and perpetuating the cycle. Spaying and neutering them WAS the responsible thing to do! You did the right thing there, no matter what that vet thinks.

I want you to know that I am thinking of you and of your family and I hope things get better for you. Hang in there!!! And keep us posted on everything. Maybe someone here can give you some good advice on cushings treatments, I'm just not familiar with it at all. 

Hugs to you!!!!!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

It sounds like you've had to deal with alot lately!So sorry you and your daughter are having to face all this..As far as your baby,I hate to hear news like that!We feel like we get sick ones poorly breeded also.We've always said God sent each and every one of ours to us for a reason.I'm praying that our long into the future one will be completely healthy.Prayers are with you!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles. I'm not sure why you took AmberLeah
to this new Vet; but, I hope you will take her somewhere else. You give her a
great quality of life and lots of love. It doesn't sound like this Vet shares your
same hopeful and positive outlook. Try to find someone who is more like-minded. 
Blessings to you and AmberLeah Lou Lou :angel1:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles. I'm not sure why you took AmberLeah
> to this new Vet; but, I hope you will take her somewhere else. You give her a
> great quality of life and lots of love. It doesn't sound like this Vet shares your
> same hopeful and positive outlook. Try to find someone who is more like-minded.
> Blessings to you and AmberLeah Lou Lou :angel1:


Amberleah has been to so many vets, from poor diagnosed and uncaring, and money hungry. Also vets in area killed my other dogs, cat and a bird all different vets. I have ran out of vets in my area and drove a ways to this one they seem to really know what they are doing. I feel he has been the most honest with me. he was really upset U of m didn't do anything with the stones and should have took them out during spay.. Even though I don't want to put her down I also don't want her to suffer and she is. So he not jumping in this decision he is doing lots of study calling U of M university hospital where I took her in Nov. I also will do lots of reading too. It just so sad I get all these sick baby's. 
This is dumb but when I was in 20's I was a car drag racer with my ex all mopars and the rooms was decorated with hold cars from 70's and all mopars so when he came in we chatted about that first. I told him I want a 70 challenger again. I felt we had a connection.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That's great that you felt a connection with the new vet. I would just pick his brain and tell him that you want to try anything/everything to try and get her better. 

Is she in pain? I know she has the hairloss and the frequent UTI's from the bladder stones... but is she happy? Does she play? Eat good? I wouldn't put her down unless she was in horrible pain that you couldn't control or she wasn't enjoying a quality of life at all. As long as she is moving around and eating and has some joy in her life - there is HOPE.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I have had a bit of experience with cushing's, but not with a chihuahua. We had a mini schnauzer who had it for a majority of his life. I would recommend finding a vet that is willing to take on the task of fighting it. There are a few different causes of cushing's (caused by different kinds of tumours), and sadly they aren't curable, but _are_ treatable! However, it is important to start treatment as soon as possible! 

It's impossible to tell that a dog has cushing's just by doing a physical exam, they need to run tests. If she does have cushing's, they'll likely start her on medication, and then she'll have to go back for more tests to make sure that the medication is the right fit. Our dog had elevated cortisol levels, and the first medication we tried actually made it worse, and we weren't able to adjust the level of medication to improve it at all. We were told that we would have to make him as comfortable as possible, and that there was nothing else we could do. We took him to another vet, and there had recently been a new medication for his type of cushing's approved for use in Canada, and we tried it and it worked amazingly! 

Did the vet think that she has cushing's just because her coat is falling out? Does she drink a lot of water or have a "gut"? When you find a vet that knows a lot about cushing's, also ask about supplements that you can give her that might help. Definitely don't put her down! That must have been so upsetting for you to hear. There is hope. Our dog lived to be 12 years old.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> Amberleah has been to so many vets, from poor diagnosed and uncaring, and money hungry. Also vets in area killed my other dogs, cat and a bird all different vets. I have ran out of vets in my area and drove a ways to this one they seem to really know what they are doing. I feel he has been the most honest with me. he was really upset U of m didn't do anything with the stones and should have took them out during spay.. Even though I don't want to put her down I also don't want her to suffer and she is. So he not jumping in this decision he is doing lots of study calling U of M university hospital where I took her in Nov. I also will do lots of reading too. It just so sad I get all these sick baby's.
> This is dumb but when I was in 20's I was a car drag racer with my ex all mopars and the rooms was decorated with hold cars from 70's and all mopars so when he came in we chatted about that first. I told him I want a 70 challenger again. I felt we had a connection.


I must have misread what you wrote.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I have had a bit of experience with cushing's, but not with a chihuahua. We had a mini schnauzer who had it for a majority of his life. I would recommend finding a vet that is willing to take on the task of fighting it. There are a few different causes of cushing's (caused by different kinds of tumours), and sadly they aren't curable, but _are_ treatable! However, it is important to start treatment as soon as possible!
> 
> It's impossible to tell that a dog has cushing's just by doing a physical exam, they need to run tests. If she does have cushing's, they'll likely start her on medication, and then she'll have to go back for more tests to make sure that the medication is the right fit. Our dog had elevated cortisol levels, and the first medication we tried actually made it worse, and we weren't able to adjust the level of medication to improve it at all. We were told that we would have to make him as comfortable as possible, and that there was nothing else we could do. We took him to another vet, and there had recently been a new medication for his type of cushing's approved for use in Canada, and we tried it and it worked amazingly!
> 
> Did the vet think that she has cushing's just because her coat is falling out? Does she drink a lot of water or have a "gut"? When you find a vet that knows a lot about cushing's, also ask about supplements that you can give her that might help. Definitely don't put her down! That must have been so upsetting for you to hear. There is hope. Our dog lived to be 12 years old.


Amberleah was at the University Hospital in Nov 2011 at 6 months old and they did do lots of tests and they know she has somethings to do with her adrenals they where hoping it was in her ovaries and when spay she get better, but it now 3 months past and has not improved at all. She has lost so much fur. She also has clasp trecha, both back knees very bad, stone in kidneys, allergies real bad, her vulva is huge and hurts her, she bites it all the time, she is a poor eater.
I am going to do all I can to help her. This doctor is afraid if they do anything with the stones she wont make it anyway. 
Christie (Huly) is sending her U of M records to her holistic doctor see what she thinks.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I talk to Christie ( Huly) Holistic DR about about 45 mins, she is hopeful and will be putting together a plan that includes Food, medications, herbs and supplements to help her. She going to make her knees stronger with supplements. I have to take close up photo's and e-mail her and she get me the plan. Please pray it works and gets better so she can stay with us. I believe prayer works in groups of people. She wants me to hold off on her rabies until she is stronger.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

She is surly in my prayers, I hope she gets better.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers. Really hoping their is a course of treatment that will help her and that she does not stay in so much discomfort.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> .... She going to make her knees stronger with supplements. ....


Tabitha has shown improvement in her knee from supplements. So far, she has
not needed to have surgery on this one. I hope it works for Amberleah as well.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo I am so glad Kim could help  she is amazing!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor little Amberleah Lou Lou...she has had to deal with so much in her short life....I pray that this new protocol will be successful and she recovers quickly from her stones and her knee problem....


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Theresa, I do not know how I have missed this thread! I will most certainly pray for you and Amberleah Lou Lou. I know of your strong faith, and I know that God cares about our needs. If it is important to us, it is important to God. I have great faith that the information Christie's doctor has given you is going to do wonder for Amberleah, and all of our prayers will be answered. Please keep us informed--we all care!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi theresa you and amberleahlou-lou were the nicest people and chih to me when i joineed i was always glad when youd write in i will definately pray for you and little amberleahlou-lou i feel good things are going to come your way


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

You have a big heart and I am sorry that you have to go through all this and have the kids put you through a mess as well. That is a shame. I hope little Amberleah lou lou will be ok. Positive thoughts coming your way from Greece.


----------

